

Why not to use ARC in Objective-C - donmcc
http://pivotallabs.com/users/adam/blog/articles/2334-why-not-to-use-arc

======
donmcc
Great review of ARC's pitfalls. I still think that ARC is overall a big win
for Objective-C development.

